# Under no circumstance



## Andrew___

We can use this expression in English instead of "never" - it is even stronger than never.

Is there an equivalent type of expression in MSA for this do you think?

Context:  "Under no circumstances will I consent to this surgical operation!!"

Thanks.


----------



## Haroon

A try : من المستحيل أن أوافق على ( إجراء ) مثل هذه العملية الجراحية


----------



## Mahaodeh

Some might say: لن أوافق على هذه العملية تحت أي ظرف من الظروف


----------



## ayed

*لن أوافق على هذه العملية مهما كانت الظروف*
*لن أوافق على هذه العملية بأي حال من الأحوال*


----------



## elroy

More suggestions:

لن أوافق بأي شكل...
لن أوافق على أية حال...​


----------



## Andrew___

Could I also say this:  بأي مجال من المجالات لن أوافق أن?


----------



## elroy

No, that wouldn't work.


----------



## Josh_

What exactly wouldn't work, his wording or the phrase مجال من المجالات ?


----------



## Xence

Josh_ said:


> What exactly wouldn't work, his wording or the phrase مجال من المجالات ?


مجال = interval, domain


----------



## Josh_

I am aware of the meaning of مجال , which is much broader than the English 'interval' or 'domain.'  That doesn't answer my question, though.

Let me ask this question -- so, under no circumstance can the phrase لا مجال من المجالات be used to indicate "under no circumstance?"  (Sorry, I had to say it.) 

Perhaps it depends on context.  Take, for example, this sentence:

أطالب أن يظهر وجهي وهو هويتي اللتي لا أقبل بأي مجال من المجالات أن تُلغي هذه الهوية.


Could it work in this sentence?


----------



## elroy

I would say that it cannot be used to mean "under no circumstance."  I can't think of a situation in which I would use it that way.

Unfortunately, I'm not sure what your sentence is supposed to mean.   Could you tell me what you're trying to say in English?


----------



## Moayad

*Hi all,
I think that 
" لن أوافق أبدا على إجراء هذه العملية "
is also a goo one
except you need the exact translation
but the meaning here is the same
thanks
*


----------



## Josh_

elroy said:


> I would say that it cannot be used to mean "under no circumstance."  I can't think of a situation in which I would use it that way.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not sure what your sentence is supposed to mean.   Could you tell me what you're trying to say in English?


First off, I must say that this is actually not my sentence, but was uttered by an Arab pundit/newscaster on a Lebanese television station. In listening to it again, it appears I made a few mistakes in my transcription, which I went back and corrected.  Anyway, my semi-literal translation of the Arabic sentence into English would be:

"_I demand that my face, which is my identity, appear.  I do not accept in any domain/extent _(or appropriate phrase)_ that this identity be eliminated._"

Now, the Memritv (whence this clip is taken) translation is:

_"I demand that my face, which constitutes my identity, be seen. Under no circumstances am I prepared to allow my identity to be obliterated."

_I remember seeing the new rule about prior moderator approval before posting video links (but could not find it doing a search), so I will PM you and if you think it appropriate, we can post the link.


----------



## elroy

The link is acceptable. Here it is.

Having watched the clip, I now understand what the sentence means. Technically speaking the sentence is not grammatical, which is part of the reason its meaning was unclear to me (but it was mostly the absence of context).

Personally, I would not have used بأي مجال من المجالات in that context, but perhaps it's a legitimate usage I'm not familiar with. Maybe others can shed more light on the matter.


----------



## ayed

elroy said:


> The link is acceptable. Here it is.
> 
> Having watched the clip, I now understand what the sentence means. Technically speaking the sentence is not grammatical, which is part of the reason its meaning was unclear to me (but it was mostly the absence of context).
> 
> Personally, I would not have used بأي مجال من المجالات in that context, but perhaps it's a legitimate usage I'm not familiar with. Maybe others can shed more light on the matter.


Elroy ,I have watched this clip.She demands her identity not to be obliterated(her face and name be seen and read) at any field of media(newspapers, magazines, books) , places , schools , colleges, hospitals, airports.She doesn't want to cover her face wherever she goes .


----------



## Josh_

My only thought is that لا...بأي مجال من المجالات is definitely not a common or normal way to say "under no circumstance," but, by listening to that video, we see it can be used to express categorical denial or refusal of something, given the right context.

It might also be worthy to note that watching the video we see that the woman is clearly agitated when uttering the words and even hesitated (as though she were trying to come up with the best way to express her opinion).  Possibly, in a more relaxed setting, she would have chosen a different wording.  This is also probably why the sentence was not grammatical.


----------



## cherine

I've never heard or read بأي مجال من المجالات .
The more common structure is بأي حال من الأحوال.


----------

